# UFC Going Down Under In 2012



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

Source: http://mmaposers.com/blog/2009/10/12/the-ufc-is-heading-down-under-in-2010/



> the UFC is planning on making their debut in Australia in February 2010 at the 21,000 plus seat Acer Arena in Sydney. Dana White has said for some time now that he wanted to host a live event in the land of the Aussies and it looks like it is finally going to happen. This has not been confirmed yet, but don’t be surprised to hear Dana White announce it at one of the press conferences for the three UFC events happening between now and the end of November.


Is this a sign that the UFC and MMA are taking over the world?


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

this was just posted a couple threads down, and you have 2012 in your title


----------



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry, mad bad on both mistakes


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

stop promoting your crappy website ya?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

That has been thrown around for ages on the Aussie MMA scene.

Rumor has it Wanderlei Silva Vs Sexyama may be the main event.

I will defiantly be going.


----------



## N-Como (Aug 25, 2009)

Well rumor is that the whole world is going down under in 2012.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

N-Como said:


> Well rumor is that the whole world is going down under in 2012.


Nice, damn that Aztec Calender.


----------



## solidxpanda (Jul 20, 2009)

mayan**


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

solidxpanda said:


> mayan**


BLAST!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

N-Como said:


> Well rumor is that the whole world is going down under in 2012.


Is that going to be anything like when the world ended on Y2K or 6/6/06?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Will anyone let me crash at their house afterwards ?  

I'll definitely be heading down from Brizzy for the card.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is that Donk guy from Crocodile Dundee gonna fight on this card? That dude was badass.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Is that going to be anything like when the world ended on Y2K or 6/6/06?


My guess would be exactly.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Is that going to be anything like when the world ended on Y2K or 6/6/06?


The calender never states the world will end, it's theories by certain people of the modern world.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Judoka said:


> The calender never states the world will end, it's theories by certain people of the modern world.


Off topic, but a pretty interesting read on 2012 and our "impending doom".

http://www.griffithobs.org/exhibits/special/2012.html


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

It was a good read, thansk, repped.

Even if it was, you can't blame the Mayan's for not going further, I mean they had already recorded several thousand years ahead of their time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol i thought this thread was about that dumb idea that 80pct of the population will die in 2012 because of some stupid shit.

The theory is as real as Santa Claus is. People must be doing some serious hallucinogenics to come up with dumb stuff like 2012. its as real as 6/6/6 being the rise of the devil and y2k being the end to technology. I cant wait till 2013 when im taking a shot and laughing at the dummies who were scared of 2012.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Christina Cyborg with a hat, nice...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Kinda of weird talking about 2012 on a fighting forum but I'll add my two cents. There are many theories and predictions surrounding 2012. Some are apocalyptic involving cataclysms(such as pole shifts), others are revelation type end of the world. Some believe that we will evolve, some believe that it's a spiritual shift, some believe its an ushering of a new era. I don't know what will happen but I believe something will happen. That's just my opinion as I been aware of the date for quite some time.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

$17.50 says Dana sprouts two horns from that bald noggin.


----------

